# mod 25 & mod 59 with a 94664 (inhaler)



## jsa1517 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello-

So I have a question for anyone who can help. 

1. We originally billed the claim without a modifier... office visit (99213) and inhaler (94664). ....

2. Our billing department for internal medicine has recently re-opened the office visit that was already *paid* to add a mod 25 because the inhaler 
(94664) was also performed at the time of the visit but was *not paid *on initial claim.. Is what the billing dept did correct?

3. Or should we just have added a mod 59 to the 94664 ?

Let me know! Thank You-


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2010)

It should have had the 25 modifier.


----------



## Stine0 (Jan 29, 2010)

25 modifier added to the E&M


----------

